# Plow vehicle for pond/lake? Trailer or non trailerable.



## PatrickCampbell (Oct 25, 2006)

What would be the best small/light vehicle for plowing a pond or lake?

I know that Lake Placid uses a Polaris Brutus. Cost being an issue, it's hard to justify this when we could get an old 4cyl Wrangler with a decent plow for 1/2 or 1/3 the price. That we could drive it and not have to trailer it is a big bonus. What's the lightest/smallest capable vehicle. Wrangler, Ranger, Cherokee, etc. ? Obviously, we don't want it to fall through ice or have to wait until ice is 12" thick to be able to plow it, so weight is a factor. Perhaps an ATV with a plow would be most cost effective than a Brutus but still light enough to use on thinner ice?


----------



## 82k10ny (Nov 30, 2014)

i currently run a 2000 yamaha kodiak 400 with a 3k lb warn winch and a 60 inch warn country plow with a left side wing to keep the spoils from spilling over. i can go out on my pond with roughly 4 inches of ice and havent had a issue. usually try and wait til 6 just to be safe... all together ive got about 3200 bucks into it. 2k for the quad. allmost 1k for the plow setup and 200 dollars in 40 series chain with sheet metal screws ran thru the links pointing outward for spikes. nice part about that is, i deflate the tires, take the chains off, air the tires back up and have my summer toy back.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A 500cc+ ATV with a 60" plow would probably work well for you. It sounds like a UTV like a Polaris Ranger with a straight blade plow or V plowwould be ideal for you but out of your price range.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

mercer_me;1974432 said:


> ...It sounds like a UTV like a Polaris Ranger with a straight blade plow or *V plow would be ideal* for you but out of your price range.


This.......... or a snow blower. 
It also depends on how big of an area and how quickly you need it done at some point.


----------

